

To Design or Not to Design in the Browser - Annet
http://www.htmlcut.com/blog/designing-directly-in-browser.html

======
create028
Personally I will always start any design within photoshop, or actually really
back to basic's with pencil and pad to start off with. It is this raw
creativity and freedom that distinguishes a designer from a developer.

A simple way to describe how I see it is this analogy, would you rather get
dressed in a box, or would you rather get dressed then try and fit in the box.
You will end up in the box at some point either way.

~~~
Annet
"It is this raw creativity and freedom that distinguishes a designer from a
developer" - true! I have a friend of mine who is an absolutely left-brained
guy and can develop a website from scratch in a code editor. Frankly, his
websites aren't too creative and are a little bit 'mechanical', IMHO.

